# Advice about clomid



## lucas (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi, Im on my final cycle of clomid,  im on 150mg. Used ov' predictor tests and on day 14 had surge. However on day 17 today and have started bleeding   . Just wondered if this had happened to anyone else? Do you think my progesterone levels are low? or maybe to do with how clomid affects the estrogen levels? Any advice  please. Luv Holly


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Is it a "bleed bleed" or spotting as spotting can occur due to increase of progesterone in body. If a bleed then you should have progesterone levels checked before starting IUI or ask to have progesterone supplements.

Ruth


----------



## lucas (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Ruth, thanks for replying to my question. Its a bit more than spotting but not as heavy as a period, but bright red blood when I wipe ( sorry tmi ). You say about having progesterone blood tests done to check levels. What day  would you advise as I dont o'v  on my own? The bleeding has happened before when on clomid, and when I asked dr about it he said it just happens to some women, and was normal!  Sorry for all the questions but need your advice,Thanks Holly


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Blood test on 7th day after ovulation

Ruth


----------



## lucas (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks Ruth , but had that one done at day 21. The fertility doc said it was a blood test to see if I ov'ed on that cycle. And I did, but nothing was said about LOW PREGESTERONE.  On that perticular cycle I had bleeding earily too. Any suggestions?  Thanks Holly


----------



## lucas (Mar 15, 2004)

HI Ruth, Just wondered if you had any other advice regarding my last question. Im seeing the fertility doc soon and need some answers. Whats the difference between the  7 days after ovulation test, and the one that measures progesterone levels to see if they are low? My doc only checks for ovulation. Any advice would be great! Thanks Holly.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

The 7 days after ovulation is the progesterone test as that hormone should be at it´s highest at that point. You say you had it done on day 21, but did you ovulate on day 14 of that cycle cos if you had ovulated slightly earlier or later then day 21 woulds have been the wrong day to have the test done on and that could be why you had a low progesterone. Timing is everything with that test.

Ruth


----------

